

Suitable Technologies announces Beam Remote Presence System - willowgarage
http://www.suitabletech.com/

======
ricardobeat
This is $16k vs Double Robotics' $2k sleeker system. Why such a huge
difference?

~~~
corporalagumbo
Seems like the display/camera module in the Beam is propietary, whereas DR is
basically an iPad dock on wheels. Beam has a charger stand system too whereas
DR needs to be plugged into the wall (by someone on location) Whether that
justifies the price diff I can't say.

------
corporalagumbo
Sheldon?

